
OpenTable’s New CEO Sees a Shakeout Looming for U.S. Restaurants - ajay-d
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-08-12/opentable-s-new-ceo-sees-a-shakeout-looming-for-u-s-restaurants
======
cs702
For many restaurant owners, it may well be cheaper to shut down some
locations, file for the entity's bankruptcy liquidation, break its leases and
renege on its financial obligations, fire its employees, and let its lenders
take over its remaining assets... than to continue personally putting money
into the entity month after month after month to fund operating losses.

Many would-be-diners seem to be waiting until there's a proven-safe vaccine
and/or until Covid-19's longer-term health consequences are better understood
before going back to indoor restaurants (e.g., inside malls, office buildings,
etc.) as they did before the pandemic.

